# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > مبتدی: تعریف ماتریس در اسمبلی

## k.tavakol

سلام 
لطفا برای تعریف کردن یک ماتریس 5*5 در اسمبلی راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## tdkhakpur

اسمبای زبان سطح پایینه و ماتریس ندارد ولی emu های جدید آمده که اصول زبان اسمبلی را به هم زدند و واسه خودشان کامپایلر شدن نه اسمبلر.
به هر صورت شما بصوررت زیر آرایه را تعریف کنید 
 
matrix db 25 dup(?)

و با فرمول زیر میتوانید اینکس را بدست بیاری
 
int x, y;
int col=3 , row=2;
x = row*5+col;
y = row*5l;

----------


## k.tavakol

> اسمبای زبان سطح پایینه و ماتریس ندارد ولی emu های جدید آمده که اصول زبان اسمبلی را به هم زدند و واسه خودشان کامپایلر شدن نه اسمبلر.
> به هر صورت شما بصوررت زیر آرایه را تعریف کنید 
>  
> matrix db 25 dup(?)
> 
> و با فرمول زیر میتوانید اینکس را بدست بیاری
>  
> int x, y;
> int col=3 , row=2;
> ...


 ممنون 
میشه توضیح بدهید چرا 
int col=3 , row=2;
x = row*5+col;
y = row*5l; استفاده کردید.

----------


## tdkhakpur

> ممنون 
> میشه توضیح بدهید چرا 
> int col=3 , row=2;
> x = row*5+col;
> y = row*5l; استفاده کردید.


 خوب خودتان یک جدول 5*5 را در نظر بگیرید و ایندکسی را که سطر و ستون مشخصی دارد را پیدا کرده و از ابتدا بشمارید ببینید چندمین عدد در جدول هست (شمارش ار بالا و سمت چپ به طرف پایین باشد.)

----------


## shask00l

این همون فرمول بدست آوردنه آدرس یک سلول توی آرایه دو بعدی به روش سطریه .  :لبخند:  یادش بخیر توی ساختمان داده خونده بودیم .
اگه مال سه بعدی و ... رو خواستی بگو اینجا بنویسم برات (توی کتابه .. الآن یادم نیست :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------

